# New Guy from Texas



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

Just wanted to introduce myself:

I am 52 years old, married, 1 daughter, 3 grandchildren and 4 dogs!  I live in a very small town of about 100 people.  My art is Kenjutzu.:drinkbeer


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice to meet you Mr. Harbers.  I'm Dan, I'm Canadian, wife, 1 toddler, 2 cats that I don't like.


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for replying Dan. I just love Canada, and I'm none too fond of cats!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum

With only about 100 people in town do you train in town or have to travel a distance to study?

I'm 58 married  2 kids  3 cats and a squirrle


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

There are no Kenjutzu dojo's near me. The closest are in Dallas. Too far. Right now I train under the guidance of Dwayne Tarver Sensei out of California. I can reach lower ranks by video, but will have to travel to CA should I ever get the chance to test for Brown or Black levels. Interestingly, we as a group are planning a trip to Japan in 06'. There will be training, testing and a trip to the Musashi Cave! Right now I am testing for green belt level in 2 months.


----------

